# split level boards



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

hi after a lot of soul searching ive decided to build a L shape layout in my garage.. my old layout was not fit for purpose..... just a query? im thinking of splitting the height at 1 end of my layout?? 1 end will be 40inch bench height and the other 44inch so i can gain some height on the layout,does this make sense?? or not...... sorry no pic at the moment will add some later..........

regards alan ( canadian rockies // american mountain project)


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Having different levels add to the visual interest but you need to stay within limits.Trains usually negociate 2% climbs (2" climb x 100" of track) easily with a reasonable consist but things get more difficult at 3%.Then 4% is pushing it,limiting your trains to very short consists and/or use multiple locos.

You didn't say what size you're dealing with,but your 4 inch climb would need 16 feet of track to stay within the general rule of 2%.Then,the effective percentage increases rapidly if you have climbs on curves.


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry I've been misunderstood, the split height was to compensate for adding height as 1 end will be hilly ( raised) trackbed..


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It still may be a good idea depending on what you expect from your layout.There's no set standard or rule as to how a layout should look.


----------



## acdobs (Oct 16, 2014)

Thks for replying , post a picture when my base works complete

Regards


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

acdobs said:


> hi after a lot of soul searching ive decided to build a L shape layout in my garage.. my old layout was not fit for purpose..... just a query? im thinking of splitting the height at 1 end of my layout?? 1 end will be 40inch bench height and the other 44inch so i can gain some height on the layout,does this make sense?? or not...... sorry no pic at the moment will add some later..........
> 
> regards alan ( canadian rockies // american mountain project)


Good question.........I've been wondering the same thing about getting the trains to a different level without a helix.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If one has the space the "split level" idea is a great idea indeed.It allows having the trains to climb to a second level with a reasonable climb rate,then the second level can be used to climb to a third level that could be atop the first level if desired.It uses up space but helixes do too.
The drawback to the split level (compared to the helix) is designing sufficient total climbs so that the two other levels are spaced high enough from one to the other so that there's sufficient clearance for the lower level to have interesting and comfortable operation.


----------

